# SuSe 9.1 YOU FTP problems



## Fox34 (Mar 19, 2007)

When I try to do the online update for YAST it NEVER connects to a server. Ive used all the servers it comes with and found ones on my own. It just doesn't work. The only reason I want to is to get my video card drivers, which apparently is impossible on Linux SuSe. I run on a nVida 7600GS, Linux says its VESA frame buffer which is the default crap. If someone can help me with this video problem I would be very thankful. I just cant change my resolution or refresh rate. Which is terrible. I just need drivers which I just cant do alone.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 19, 2007)

Get 10.2, it supports my 7900gs so most likely your card as well.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 19, 2007)

Alright thanks, can I just download the ISO and burn it?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yup, I got the DVD version, it's like 3GB. Has everything on it though. In fact I feel that it's a bit bloated


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys =P


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2007)

im confused. are you having problems logging onto an FTP or are you having graphics card problems???


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 20, 2007)

Rhino, I am having problems connecting to an FTP to download the new patches. The main patch I want is for my video card.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 20, 2007)

ya get 10.2 way better if you have alot of cd's you can go to their site and instead of the dvd version getting like the 5 cd set same OS.


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice, Yea 9.1 is amazing except for the video problems. When I first used it it did the same thing. Now I just got a lot of DL'in to do.


----------



## devilstar (Oct 3, 2007)

I got 10.2 and the update URL is reported as invalid.

Going to do manually


----------



## Fox34 (Oct 3, 2007)

dude you have no idea how dead this thread is


----------

